# Tips for changing V60 serving quantity from 1 to 2, 3 or 4 servings?



## poppa (Nov 11, 2017)

Hi all,

I can make a reasonable cup of coffee with a V60, but I see that you can buy carafes for brewing larger quantities of coffee. My question is, when upping the serving quantity how should I alter the grind and brew/drip time?

For example, I currently grind to give a ~2:30 brew time when creating a single serving. If I don't change my grind size but try and brew double the quantity (using double the coffee and double the water), it would take a lot longer for the water to pass through the coffee and ruin the extraction.

Presumably, to get around this I need to increase the grind size to allow the water to pass through a bit quicker, but also aim for a slightly longer brew time to account for the larger grind size. Is this right? This would mean I would need a different grind size/brew time for each serving quantity!

Any help would be much appreciated!


----------



## MediumRoastSteam (Jul 7, 2015)

poppa said:


> Hi all,
> 
> I can make a reasonable cup of coffee with a V60, but I see that you can buy carafes for brewing larger quantities of coffee. My question is, when upping the serving quantity how should I alter the grind and brew/drip time?
> 
> ...


I've just started with the V60. I sometimes make 2 cups with a "02" V60. Tastes good. I keep the grind size the same, and just control the flow rate with a gooseneck kettle.


----------



## MWJB (Feb 28, 2012)

Don't make 3-4 servings in one hit.

Brew for 2 cups (~30g dose), with a few pulses, maybe bloom + 4-5 pulses? Make 2 brews for 4 people.

When brewing for 1 cup, keep same grind but more pulses to stretch out brew time.

I'd expect your 2 cup brew to take 1.3-1.4x the time of the 1 cup brew. As the coffee bed gets deeper, the grind needs to be coarser to allow flow to speed up & prevent over-extraction. The 2 cup brew needs to be coarse, so tune to that & adjust the 1 cup brew to work at same grind size.


----------



## the_partisan (Feb 29, 2016)

Try 27.5g/500g, not rinsing the filter. This should produce about ~430g, so you might just about serve it for 4 people, in smaller cups









You should grind quite coarse, and try to get all the water in by 2:00 to 2:30, So maybe bloom with 50g for 30secs, and then 5 more pours of 90g each every 20 sec or so i.e.

:30 140

0:50 210

1:10 300

1:30 390

1:50 450

2:10 500

You should see all the water drain by 3:30-4:00.


----------



## poppa (Nov 11, 2017)

Ok thanks everyone, it sounds like I need to develop a 2-cup recipe as well then. Maybe french press is the easiest way to serve larger numbers of people?


----------



## MWJB (Feb 28, 2012)

poppa said:


> Ok thanks everyone, it sounds like I need to develop a 2-cup recipe as well then. Maybe french press is the easiest way to serve larger numbers of people?


Easier, but slower. I use 1.5L Bodum Colombias for big family get-togethers, get them going ahead of time, stay hot for a couple of hours.

Once you get your 2 cup V60 down, you could conceivably brew in tandem, wouldn't even take that long to do 2 consecutive brews. If I'm just making 2-3 cups when visiting, I grind & dose 3 Kalita Unos & brew consecutively 12g to 200g, 2min of pouring each, reboil brew water & refresh pouring kettle in between.

Moccamaster?


----------



## Scotford (Apr 24, 2014)

When I'm making bigger brews for guests, I generally go 30g for 2 people, 45 for 3 people and 60 for 4. I still use a v-60 02 (but a bigger vessel at bigger volumes, obvs) and grind so I'll hit:

3:15 for 16-255

3:45-4:00 for 30-500

4:30-5:00 for 45-750

4:45-5:25 for 60-1000

This tends to hit pretty much bang on my TDS target for the bigger brews (based on a dialled-in 16-256g brew) dependent on the coffee used at the time.


----------



## Cirya (Jan 2, 2016)

Am I the only one that uses the same grind size & relative pour regime regardless of target brew weight?

That being (lately): start with 1/5 of brew water quickly in for bloom+stir, at 00:30 another 1/5 of water with ~15sec pour, then at 01:00 yet another 1/5 of water in with 15sec pour and at 01:30 the remaining 2/5 of water in with 30 sec pour. Bit of a spin in the end to settle the grinds to the bottom and let it drain as long as it takes.

Total brew time is longer with larger brews as the drain time in the end is longer. My brews have been between 250g-750g and if 250g takes around 3:00, then 750g will be around 4:30. Once I get the grind right, it seems to work regardless of brew size. No idea of any measurable numbers but it tastes good and uniform to me.


----------

